# Avatar



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Anyone know the story behind the avatar :?: :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

It looks a bit like HK harbour so it must be an insurance scam.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Interesting. Two mintes ago, someone posted this on a completely unrelated forum:










Same picture. But different?

Gerald


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

geraldandannie said:


> Same picture. But different?
> Gerald


Same boat - different guy :wink:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> It looks a bit like HK harbour so it must be an insurance scam.


I believe it may be France but it's definitely not a scam 8)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

This may explain it.

Why build a yacht that looks like it's sinking? Probably for the same reason some guys mount their car's body backwards on the chassis, or Steve Martin wore a fake arrow that appeared to go right through his head - because they can!

Don't call 911, the Coast Guard or the harbor patrol - this faux sinking yacht only LOOKS like it's halfway to Davy Jones' locker, which is the whole point of the exercise. 

Below the waterline, the ship's form follows its function with a combination keel & rudder, and a propeller to provide motive power as it doesn't seem to carry sails - just a mast.

Who built this yacht-not and where it can be seen are facts not disclosed by Web Park, the Russian website that posted a host of images with very little explanatory text. 

Though the captain looks comfortable enough and his semi-ship even has a berth at the local marina, one wonders just how seaworthy his structurally challenged vessel is in rough weather... and if it starts to sink, will anyone notice? (via Gigazine)


----------



## sqeek (Nov 25, 2007)

http://www.psfk.com/2010/11/the-half-sinking-boat.html


----------

